# Saw an Atlas last week...



## coomoob1 (Dec 10, 2001)

I saw this Atlas on I-4 in Tampa, on Monday 1/9/17. That back logo looks waaay to small on that vehicle. The rear proportions are slightly odd to me. 

There is (was) a VW/Audi/Porsche testing center in Tampa. When I worked over in that area, I use to see not-yet released models all the time. I saw a fleet (~ 10) of TDI Passat's about 2 months ago headed east on I-4 towards Orlando - all TDI, all updated front fascia, all with Michigan (Manufacturer) plates and all with four people inside each vehicle.

Anyway, I thought I would share.




























...and yes, these are my pictures and that URL is from one of my websites.


----------



## brbutler (Sep 15, 2011)

I saw one at the New England Auto Show in Boston this past Saturday, and got to climb around inside. It was a white SEL, and yes it had all of the badging on the rear tailgate.

I must say, I liked it a lot better in person than in pictures. I am not a fan of the side crease treatment going up and around the fenders, but in person it isn't that bad. Even what I thought was a "too busy" grill and front light treatment looked pretty good in person.

Inside, it was quite nice. It is very roomy, and this SEL had just about every modern feature. There are plenty of USB power sources, front and rear, as well as a 115V household outlet for the second row. It had second row dual climate control and heated rear seats, as well as heated and ventilated front seats. The 3rd row access was great, and seemingly roomy enough for small adults. In this regard, it seems to have all or more of the family friendly features I am looking for, compared to the Mazda CX9 and Volvo XC90, two other vehicles I am cross-shopping.

Both the Mazda and Volvo have nicer interior materials, but the Mazda is lacking heated rear seats (even in top level trim), and the Volvo has no rear seat USB ports - which are important to me having 2 tweens that spend a lot of time in the back seat. There are some hard plastics, to be expected at this price point (in the cargo area and lower door pockets).

I walked away thinking that VW really did pay attention and designed this to be a family friendly vehicle. I couldn't think of anything lacking (except a 3 litre TDI ).

Now, to drive one. I hope it drives better than a Pilot/Highlander/Explorer, and has some German DNA baked into the dynamics.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

brbutler said:


> I saw one at the New England Auto Show in Boston this past Saturday, and got to climb around inside. It was a white SEL, and yes it had all of the badging on the rear tailgate.
> 
> I must say, I liked it a lot better in person than in pictures. I am not a fan of the side crease treatment going up and around the fenders, but in person it isn't that bad. Even what I thought was a "too busy" grill and front light treatment looked pretty good in person.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the in-person impressions. I'm curious which of those features you mentioned are SEL exclusive, and which are also available in the SE, which I'll probably be leaning towards. I wonder if heated seats is a all or nothing option (i.e., either none or all 4 seats heated). Anyone know how VW traditionally handles that in other models? 

I'm waiting too see one in person too, but the NY Auto Show isn't until Mid-April. Hopefully by then dealers will actually have some on the lot. 

For the price of the XC90, I'd expect it to have a nicer interior. It seems like a great vehicle, but it's too expensive for my blood.


----------



## jpfahrstarvw (Nov 23, 2006)

Im thinking that the Atlas will be somewhat less expensive than the Volvo XC90 and it would be acceptable for the interior to be a little less high end than the Volvo. So far the Atlas is looking to be pretty nice in size and price as long as you don't order every option available.


----------



## brbutler (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, I agree re. Atlas vs. XC90, somewhat different leagues, but similar in size/function. As for interiors, the Q7 takes the cake, but is reflected in price. And interior materials/quality does correlate to cost hierarchy.

The Atlas will be competing with CX9 / Pilot / Highlander / Explorer, etc., and from what I saw, the interior is much nicer than those, and it seems to have all of the modern features available (at least by my quick look at the SEL). I really hope it drives better than the competition, and I suspect it will.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

R-Line for me. I just hope that I don't have to get a sunroof in order to get the Fender audio system.


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks so much for posting these photos. It looks good to me especially in my favorite color of Reflex Silver. Definitely a larger vehicle than I need but I would like to support American jobs by buying cars built in the Chattanooga plant. I have two Passats and they both have been absolutely reliable. I'm hoping to get to an auto show soon to see this beast in person.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

vwbugstuff said:


> R-Line for me. I just hope that I don't have to get a sunroof in order to get the Fender audio system.


I hope I can get an AWD V6 w/sunroof, driver assistance features, and digital dash in an SE (not SEL) for under 40k. Not sure how realistic that is... I'd be ok with no digital dash, but the other features for around 37k would be awesome.


----------



## coomoob1 (Dec 10, 2001)

KurtK said:


> Thanks so much for posting these photos. It looks good to me especially in my favorite color of Reflex Silver. Definitely a larger vehicle than I need but I would like to support American jobs by buying cars built in the Chattanooga plant. I have two Passats and they both have been absolutely reliable. I'm hoping to get to an auto show soon to see this beast in person.


You're very welcome and I am happy to share them. I always get excited to see these new models around my area.


----------



## Young04 (Oct 14, 2005)

Does anyone happen to know what, if any, rear seat entertainment system will be available with the Atlas?


----------



## BobboDub (May 3, 2011)

I saw an ugly gold Atlas on the Florida Turnpike North of Miami last week.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Young04 said:


> Does anyone happen to know what, if any, rear seat entertainment system will be available with the Atlas?


My buddy sent me a picture from the auto show in Detroit - the yellow Atlas had what appeared to be an iPad holder clipped to the driver's side headrest posts.


----------



## Kandiru1 (Nov 27, 2016)

Oh no, not antoher FCA Jeep co-op please.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

Kandiru1 said:


> Oh no, not antoher FCA Jeep co-op please.


It's 100% Volkswagen. It's not a Routan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomekR2000 (Oct 31, 2016)

Not sure what VW is trying to do with this Atlas. :thumbdown:

Personally I don't feel it. Looks like an Acura MDX re-badged. Same with the new Tig, looks like the new RDX just re-badged. 

Maybe when I see them in person my feelings will change, now I'm not liking it.

Touareg is such a beautiful SUV why not just get a third row in this thing? Are they planning on phasing out the Touareg?

If you want and need a third row, mini van time. That third row in any small SUVs is useless anyways.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

It's not a small SUV and early impressions are that ~6' adults can sit in the third row in comfort. The market for minivans in this country is shrinking annually. Everyone wants crossovers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

TomekR2000 said:


> Not sure what VW is trying to do with this Atlas. :thumbdown:
> 
> Personally I don't feel it. Looks like an Acura MDX re-badged. Same with the new Tig, looks like the new RDX just re-badged.
> 
> If you want and need a third row, mini van time. That third row in any small SUVs is useless anyways.


It's not my favorite VW design, but for it's market segment I think it's design is competitive. Certainly in line with a Pilot. The CX-9 is pretty nice looking though. 

As for the third row, it's been proven over and over again that it is a real third row with plenty of room for an adult. The new Tiguan third row will probably be the "useless" one.


----------



## jpfahrstarvw (Nov 23, 2006)

I sat in a White R-Line Atlas today at the Washington DC Auto Show. The Atlas is huge inside! I currently drive a GMC Acadia with 3 row seating and the Atlas easily matches the space inside with it's 3 rows. I'm 6' 2" tall and the third row is easily accessible and provides room for 6 ft adults. The room behind the third row for storage looked bigger than the space in my Acadia. If you need a large family sized SUV, the Atlas fits the bill. The seats were comfortable and the screen for the Nav/radio and other functions is large and easy to use. I'm more interested in the new Tiguan but the Atlas was pretty impressive.


----------



## PLF8593 (Feb 11, 2014)

what's with the watermark?


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

PLF8593 said:


> what's with the watermark?


So the person who took the picture is protected from people stealing it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

Canthoney said:


> So the person who took the picture is protected from people stealing it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's a pic of an Atlas on a freeway! Does he think someone is going to steal it and sell it to TMZ for thousands?!!


----------



## PLF8593 (Feb 11, 2014)

GjR32 said:


> It's a pic of an Atlas on a freeway! Does he think someone is going to steal it and sell it to TMZ for thousands?!!


srsly


----------

